# Starting PG



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Who will be your starting PG next year ?

Is Vaughn playin or is he for the bench or will Armstrong / Hill running the point next season?

Great that you signed Kemp , i think your frontcourt is much better with him.

Let's see who's better soon in pre-season ! !


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

If the Magic are smart, they'll start Armstrong to set the tone or tempo of the game and give him limited minutes with Vaughn backing him up or even TMac and/or Hill seeing back up minutes. It would depend on the game situation - I would think.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

They have said a bunch of times that Armstrong is going to be brought off the bench this season to extend his playing life a bit. It will also allow him to go 120% while he is in the game, and not worry about conserving energy.

I would imagine Vaughn starts and plays most of 1st and 3rd quarters, with Armstrong playing 2nd and 4th.

I think the plan is to have Hill playing some point as well, but I don't think that will happen until they can find out whether he is going play long-term and then if and when he gets into playing shape.. maybe around mid-season.

Hill could play point, slimmed down Mike Miller could play SG, with Tmac manning the SF spot.. that's on offense.. on defense you could switch Tmac and Hill..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I would say Vaughn will be the starter.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Vaughn will never start

Darrell Armstrong has ment to much to this organization to come off the bench. Darrell has more experience and come on he can still ball! He average 12 point 4 rebs, and 5 assists last year, that is pretty good in my book. And that doesn't even count the hussle plays he makes every game. I do not believe Vaughn will start, in my view there is no question Armstrong will start. And it doesn't help that Vaughn can't really shoot that good.

But he is a great add to Orlando, great defender at the PG something we have not really had for a long time, probably the best being Penny. But Vaughn I believe will be a better backup player than starter. Unless Darrell can't phyiscally preform, he will start for us.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> And it doesn't help that Vaughn can't really shoot that good.


Vaughn shot 47% from the filed and 45% from three last year. Armstrong shot 42% FG and 35% from three. You're right, buddy, Vaughn can't shoot.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok damn you got me:laugh: 

Yeah ok, if Darrell averages 12 points a game last year and Vaughn averages 6? Well I would make the argument that Vaughn would then take less shots, and thus (look at NBA centers %) he would have a better % form the field!!!!

If Vaughn was the god of shooting, then why did he only average 6.6 a game on Atlanta?

Get real, I could care less about %' points, Armstrong can shoot better than Vaughn, and yeah Vaughn has a higher % but maybe, just maybe because he shoots less and takes easier shots because he can't make the hard ones in the first place! 

Don't get me wrong I really like Vaughn as a PG on Orlando, he will do GREAT, but he is not a shooting PG, that is not his strong point!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Vaughn will. I agree that he will mostly be known as one of NBA's best backups, but I think he will start in Orlando. He can defend, he has the vison, the passing ability, the leadership, and when he shoots he can shoot pretty well.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Ok damn you got me:laugh:
> 
> Yeah ok, if Darrell averages 12 points a game last year and Vaughn averages 6? Well I would make the argument that Vaughn would then take less shots, and thus (look at NBA centers %) he would have a better % form the field!!!!
> ...


Nobody said Vaughn was "the god of shooting." I was simply pointing out that he is a better shooter than Darrell Armstrong. In fact, Vaughn's FG% has gone up every year since he has been in the league. On top of that, there is no difference in free throw attempts. I thought at first that might contribute to the difference in scoring numbers, but they have very comparable #'s in that department. The only reason Darrell scores more is that he shoots more: MUCH MORE. It's not your fault he doesn't make them as often as Vaughn does, it's just fact.

Other than that, the rest of your argument basically breaks down to unintelligible dribble as far as I can tell. I never attack posters for grammar problems, but in this case I'm really have a tough time determining exactly what it is that you are trying to say. Seriously, what are you saying?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

If Vaughn takes less shots, which you said he did then yeah he will have a high % right! And that is the case, just because a player doesn't shoot as much and has a good % doesn't mean he is a good shooter. In your view you would call Keon Clark the best shooter because he has a .542 shooting percentage in the playoffs, and thus he is a better shooter than Reggie Miller, Wally etc........

And just to bring it up, Darrell had a .476 shooting percentage in the playoffs!!!!!

And if a player takes easy shots like I said, obviously he will make more. How about you start a post of how many people think Vaughn is a good shooter??? I would not advise it!

And what makes that post so hard to understand, yeah I'm not a ****ing english major but what is so bad about it.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

If I were Doc, I'd continue to start Darrell, but I'd also make sure I limited him to around 28 minutes/game.

Stockton still starts for Utah, yet they keep his minutes in the 28-30/game range.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> If Vaughn takes less shots, which you said he did then yeah he will have a high % right!


Only if he makes more per attempt. FG% is made shots divided by attempts.


> And that is the case, just because a player doesn't shoot as much and has a good % doesn't mean he is a good shooter. In your view you would call Keon Clark the best shooter because he has a .542 shooting percentage in the playoffs, and thus he is a better shooter than Reggie Miller, Wally etc........


You are comparing apples and oranges. Vaughn doesn't play above the rim like Keon. He doesn't even dunk in games. His attempts are no where near as easy as the ones Keon gets. For PGs, shooting percentage does say alot about whether a player is a good shooter.


> And just to bring it up, Darrell had a .476 shooting percentage in the playoffs!!!!!


The sun even shines on a dog's...


> And if a player takes easy shots like I said, obviously he will make more. How about you start a post of how many people think Vaughn is a good shooter??? I would not advise it!


Why is that? You don't want to find out how wrong you are?


> And what makes that post so hard to understand, yeah I'm not a ****ing english major but what is so bad about it.


No swearing is necessary. I was just having trouble understanding your point.


----------

